# How Many Tracks on Your iPod?



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

6419 for me just in Classical Music.  Over 10,000 overall.


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

11,200.000


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Six hundred and twenty-four yeah baby!


----------



## MaestroViolinist (May 22, 2012)

How about the question "Do you have an iPod?" I WANT ONE!!!


----------



## EricABQ (Jul 10, 2012)

6312. 

I'm on my fifth iPod. 

I've had the first generation nano, a second generation shuffle, a first generation touch, a current generation nano, and a current generation classic. 

I think I buy too many gadgets.


----------



## Ramako (Apr 28, 2012)

Mine's quite new, and there's a lot more stuff to go on: I only have 20 Haydn symphonies on so far 

But 745 tracks all in all.


----------



## campy (Aug 16, 2012)

I have 12,043. (Not all classical.) 

It would be a lot more, but I merge symphony & concerto etc. movements so I have just one track per composition.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

1,740,432. 

All Wagner.


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

We didn't doubt it for a minute.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

1,341. But many of those are the Bible and sermons. I mainly listen to my iPod when I'm walking, and it's easier to hear speaking than music amongst ambient noises.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

MaestroViolinist said:


> How about the question "Do you have an iPod?" I WANT ONE!!!


If you get one, from what I understand, you don't own your iTunes purchases, so I get my music from other sources and import it into iTunes.

If I have that incorrect, I hope someone sets me straight.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

My iPod is the latest brand of "nano" and will only hold part of my library. When I go through periods of using it, I have to be selective, so I come up with listening themes, even though I probably end up listening to a small fraction of those tracks yet. These days I'm almost exclusively youtubing and then retreating away from electronics and listening altogether for a time.


----------



## jani (Jun 15, 2012)

Couchie said:


> 1,740,432.
> 
> All Wagner.


Do you call yourself a Wagner fan?!?!? Even my grandma has more...


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Couchie said:


> 1,740,432.
> 
> All Wagner.


What kind of iPod are you packing?


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

I don't have an iPod.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Cnote11 said:


> I don't have an iPod.


Vinyl right?


----------



## cwarchc (Apr 28, 2012)

Wouldn't dream of subscribing to anything like this
Too much control


----------



## Philip (Mar 22, 2011)

clavichorder said:


> Vinyl right?


caught member Cnote11 at the cafe the other day


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

I don't own an iPod as I hate iTunes and feel pretty suspicious of Apple as a whole.

But I do have two 32Gb Sony Walkmans. The Baroque/Classical one still has 3Gb free on it, and the other has been full for some time so I have shuffle stuff around on it, as my music collection on my PC, which is 90% opera, is 80Gb


----------



## Philip (Mar 22, 2011)

Presently on my phone: *52 tracks*

Glenn Gould plays J.S. Bach, D. Scarlatti, and C.P.E. Bach
Mos Def - Black on Both Sides (1999), The Ecstatic (2009)


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

I actually do have an mp3 player I picked up for 15 dollars that is 2 GB, so it doesn't hold much. I keep all my music on my computer. I only have a 283 GB hard drive (running on 12.6 atm. OUCH!), but I do have a TB external hard drive that I use as well However, that is about full. I don't put anything on my computer but music. Music is one of the main reasons I have a computer. I really don't have very much vinyl, as it isn't really a practical thing for me. I bought Time Out by Dave Brubeck on Labor Day, however, along with Anatomy of a Murder by Duke Ellington, a Ravel conducted by Bernstein record, and an interesting vinyl set on "appreciating music", with a lot of great pieces on it. I gave 3 out of the 4 (not Time Out) to my fiancee. I usually give her vinyl when I buy it, as she has more storage space and she has a really nice new record player. One day we'll probably have a really nice vinyl jazz collection, but it isn't really something I go out of my way to obtain or look for. The records I picked up were all 99 cents each, so why not? Other than that, I have thousands of burned CDs and some store bought ones as well. My father had a huge vinyl collection, but my Grandmother burned them all in the driveway. He still has a little collection though, which I may inherit. My fiancee has a large music collection and her parents have a lot of classical on vinyl as well, which she'll be getting on top of what she has. Perhaps when we get a place together we'll have to have an extra apartment just to store music and books. I live in a tiny tiny place, so I prefer to keep as much to electronic media as i can.


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

I have a 64 GB iPod touch. I currently have 7813 songs on it, and an additional 400-500 songs on my iPad. My full collection on iTunes however, is 10,300. It just doesn't all fit on the devices. Once my current iPod is no longer functional, I want to replace it with an iPod classic if they're still making them, and get 120 GB of space. Having the iPad now renders the other functions on my iPod extraneous, so I want to go for lots of space. It was nice before my collection grew, having all of my music on my device.


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

Manxfeeder said:


> If you get one, from what I understand, you don't own your iTunes purchases, so I get my music from other sources and import it into iTunes.
> 
> If I have that incorrect, I hope someone sets me straight.


That is incorrect. You own your purchases. You can burn them to a CD, etc. The original format is not MP3, but you can convert to MP3 if you want. There were previously DRM restrictions, but I believe that has changed. You DO have to use iTunes to sync your device rather than another program.....that I don't like. But otherwise, I've not had a problem with my files.


----------



## EricABQ (Jul 10, 2012)

Sonata said:


> Once my current iPod is no longer functional, I want to replace it with an iPod classic if they're still making them, and get 120 GB of space.


The classic is actually up to 160gb now. You end up with 148gb of useable storage.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

clavichorder said:


> What kind of iPod are you packing?


I have 526 iPods, and an iPad.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Couchie said:


> I have 526 iPods, and an iPad.


How long did that take to count?!


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> How long did that take to count?!


None of your business.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Sonata said:


> That is incorrect. You own your purchases. You can burn them to a CD, etc. The original format is not MP3, but you can convert to MP3 if you want. There were previously DRM restrictions, but I believe that has changed. You DO have to use iTunes to sync your device rather than another program.....that I don't like. But otherwise, I've not had a problem with my files.


That's a relief.


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

I don't have an Ipod. Not because I'm an 'antitech' snob, I simply don't like to listen to music when I'm walking or similar things. I listen to music when I'm at my home, from the computer.


----------



## Conor71 (Feb 19, 2009)

I have a 160GB iPod Classic which is my sole music listening device - it is almost full at the moment and has 13020 tracks on it, just over half of which are Classical Music


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2012)

Cnote11 said:


> I don't have an iPod.


Nor I....

I do have a Cowon S9 and it's spiffy!

Don't know how many tracks...it's got 15GB and is half full.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

On my 8GB iPhone 3GS I have 256 tracks taking up a total of 2.3 gigabytes.


----------



## Ravndal (Jun 8, 2012)

160gb.. got 22 000 tracks in itunes though..


----------



## Turangalîla (Jan 29, 2012)

What iPod??? My mother doesn't belive in electronics. *sadface*


----------



## EricABQ (Jul 10, 2012)

The new iPod line was announced today. A new design of the Nano and a new Touch that basically matches the new Iphone.

Also, the Classic has survived another year for those who want the big capacity.

The new Touch looks pretty nice, but it is not cheap.

http://www.apple.com/ipod/


----------



## Wandering (Feb 27, 2012)

I have a sansa clip with multiple microsd cards, one is 32gig; way too many to count all files, way way too many...


----------

